# [libs 64 et 32]G'MIC

## DuF

Bonjour à tous,

Lisant le journal linux sur G'MIC j'ai été tenté de l'installer.

Par contre je suis tombé sur un problème qui me fait tourner en rond.

Je suis en 64 bits et cela semble poser problème. Il y a 2 possibilités d'utiliser G'MIC, en application autonome ou en plug-in GIMP.

Dans le premier cas, le ./configure me renvoi un joli : 

```
checking for main in -lfftw3... no

***

** Fatal Error : Header or library files for 'libfftw3' are missing but are mandatory to compile G'MIC. **

***

```

Là il me mets le doute, je vérifie histoire d'être sûr :

```

duf@genduf ~/Telechargements/gmic-1.5.0.4 $ locate libfftw3

/usr/lib32/libfftw3f.so.3

/usr/lib32/libfftw3.so.3

/usr/lib32/libfftw3f.so

/usr/lib32/libfftw3l.so

/usr/lib32/libfftw3.so

/usr/lib32/libfftw3l.so.3

/usr/lib32/libfftw3f.so.3.2.4

/usr/lib32/libfftw3l.so.3.2.4

/usr/lib32/libfftw3.so.3.2.4

duf@genduf ~/Telechargements/gmic-1.5.0.4 $ equery belongs /usr/lib32/libfftw3l.so.3

 * Searching for /usr/lib32/libfftw3l.so.3 ... 

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20110722 (/usr/lib32/libfftw3l.so.3.2.4)

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20110722 (/usr/lib32/libfftw3l.so.3 -> libfftw3l.so.3.2.4)

```

Bon, bien que je n'y crois pas trop, je me dis que je vais le forcer à regarder dans /usr/lib32 plutôt que /usr/lib ou /usr/lib64. Mais rien n'y fait.

Dans le second cas, avec le plug-in compilé 64 bits j'ai l'erreur suivante :

```
duf@genduf ~/Telechargements/gmic-1.5.0.4 $ gimp

/home/duf/.gimp-2.6/plug-ins/gmic_gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libfftw3.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Bon, je me dis ok, je vais tenter avec le plug-in compilé 32 bits, mais là c'est GIMP qui peut pas charger un plug-in 32 bits... C'est logique mais pendant un court instant j'ai eu comme un doute (ai-je bien compiler GIMP en 64 bits   :Laughing:  ). Au final ce pourrait être une solution, mais l'impact est loin d'être nul  :Smile:  .

J'ai bien des idées pour régler le problème mais c'est du genre crade, sans garanties et une pérennité limité à mon prochain emerge --sync.

Et vous, vous faites quoi dans ces cas là pour faire les choses proprement ?

@+

----------

## Poussin

Il y a aussi sci-libs/fftw comme bibli non emu pour transformée de fourier, ça n'aiderait pas à faire fonctionner la chose en 64bits?

edit: et c'est slotté en 2.1 et 3.0

----------

## fb99

salut,

aucunes idée j'y connais pas grand choses, mais tu equery ne pointe peut-être pas sur le bon prog. Peut.être que sci-libs/fftw est plus intéressant pour toi ou alors j'ai vu q'il y avait ausseî le use fftw (pour les transformé de fourrier), peut-être faut-il l'activer ? pour gimp, imagemagick, ...

bon courage..

----------

## DuF

C'est vrai que je n'ai absolument pas regarder s'il y avait d'autres paquets susceptibles de fournir cette librairie...

Donc pour cette librairie c'est bon, mais direct il m'embête avec d'autres librairies et l'histoire semblant se répéter je vais aller à la pêche aux paquets !

En tout cas merci pour la solution rapide   :Very Happy: 

@+

----------

## guilc

Roh lala, et le réflexe d'aller piocher dans BGO alors ???

https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=gmic;list_id=467565

 :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Roh lala, et le réflexe d'aller piocher dans BGO alors ???
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=gmic;list_id=467565
> 
> 

 

Ayant rarement des besoins qui sortent de l'ordinaire et donc non couverts par Portage, j'avoue que je n'ai pas du tout le réflexe BGO... En plus il y a les 2, le plugin et la version autonome...

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

## brubru

Pour l'avoir testé, ça marche bien avec sci-libs/fftw-3.2.2

Par contre ma machine est i386 seulement donc pas je peux pas te dire pour les problèmes de multilib.

De mémoire, le binaire sur le site ne fonctionnait pas à cause d'une librairies dans une autre version, je suis donc passé à la version compilée.

C'est assez long car c'est du full template C++...

----------

## DuF

 *brubru wrote:*   

> Pour l'avoir testé, ça marche bien avec sci-libs/fftw-3.2.2
> 
> Par contre ma machine est i386 seulement donc pas je peux pas te dire pour les problèmes de multilib.
> 
> De mémoire, le binaire sur le site ne fonctionnait pas à cause d'une librairies dans une autre version, je suis donc passé à la version compilée.
> ...

 

Je confirme que ça a fonctionné avec sci-libs/fftw. J'ai du remettre une libpng12 en plus de la 14 mais ça roule et ça fonctionne.

NB : Par contre suis-je le seul à qui le fait de cliquer sur le bouton répondre de n'importe quel message renvoi à l'accueil du forum ?

----------

